# Heat heat heat er



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah sorry about posting this in SW need to open my eyes.

Best FW heater That i can find locally in stores (petsmart..walmart..LFS)

Something that will last MORE THEN 6 MONTHS.

Please Post prices for

55G
&&
29G 

Heaters that you recommend.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Kurtfr0 said:


> Yeah sorry about posting this in SW need to open my eyes.
> 
> Best FW heater That i can find locally in stores (petsmart..walmart..LFS)
> 
> ...


Kurt: *Visi-Therm Stealth*

250 Watt for the 55G & 200 Watt of the 29G.

While you are there also pick up two *digital thermometers*.

PetSmart should have some similar to these in stock.

TR


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Digital thermometers? Save your money. The ones that stick on the outside of the glass are just as accurate and they cost less than $2 usually.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have no use for stick on thermometers.. with as many tanks as i have,it would cost me a small fortune..so i use a digital thermometer.but for the average hobbyist i am sure that they would be fine.
as for heaters...the stealth is a good one..also the ebo-jaegar and rena heaters are very good.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I got therms tons of them actually.

Gunna go get the heater today.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh sorry I will be getting the 250watt and put just use the crappy 55 one when the 29 one goes out.. which will be soon.


Jones if it doesnt last 6 months you owe me a heater .

also love how it shut zoff out of water && shatter proof


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Kurtfr0 said:


> Oh sorry I will be getting the 250watt and put just use the crappy 55 one when the 29 one goes out.. which will be soon.
> 
> 
> Jones if it doesnt last 6 months you owe me a heater .
> ...


Kurt: due to timeout did not pick up on your post until now.

Do I look like a Warranty Agent to you??? :lol: :lol: :lol:

IMHO: this is what you do here.

Submerse the heater such that the thermostat "dial" is easily readable when the water surface in the tank is lowered during WC's as warm water is less dense than cold water and hence rises.

Also place the heater very proximate to the intake of your filter. 

TR


----------

